# Online Therapy - Recovered DP Survivor



## Joan Smith

Hi,

I go by the name of Joan on the forum. Many years ago when I was a sufferer I was a regular here. The forum has changed a lot since then. I always promised myself back then that if I ever recovered I'd come back and try to help.

I suffered with chronic DP and panic disorder for over 10 years and I hear stories of people who have suffered for much longer. Given what I know now, no one has to suffer for this long with the right help and techniques. I have qualified as a professional counsellor & therapist and want to help other people recover using the knowledge I have gathered on my own journey. I offer online sessions as well as face to face using the steps and method I used to recover.

I recovered from DP and panic disorder without medication. I was a chronic case so it IS possible.

If you would like more information or are interested in trying a few sessions please send me a PM.

warmly,

Joan


----------



## crusinthrulife

hi i would like more info please.. thank you


----------



## am94406

Please help me


----------



## am94406

Please help me


----------



## Joan Smith

am94406 said:


> Please help me


I've sent you a PM

kind regards,

Joan


----------



## CertainSomeone

PM me, Joan, could use some new advice, seems unconquerable


----------



## nodepthDR

pm me joan..thanku


----------



## buzzcutseason

Please DM me, I'm ridiculously desperate for some help with this. :/


----------



## tim49

PM me if you'd like.


----------



## Zekeeeeee

is it too late for a pm? :3


----------



## danjohnbig

Hi Joam, could you PM me, many thanks


----------



## Sam1814

Joan, please include the fact that you DO charge for your sessions.

Many people on his forum have expressed their financial struggles, that leave them unable to find and hire a licensed professional... let alone Skype sessions from someone who is recovered... So I just don't want anyone to get their hopes up. Just my opinion, no harm intended.


----------



## Guest

It might be a good idea to send Joan a PM if you wish to talk to her.. there's probably more chance she'd see that, than a post in this topic.

I notice she pops in occasionally..

Zed


----------

